# Anyone installed a horn system?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I did one once on an older car, not a Cruze. I tapped the wire leading to the horn itself and used that to trigger a separate relay that energized the air horn compressor. This was a two trumpet unit from Sears. This way you could tap the horn button and get a "polite" beep from the stock horn. Hold the button down and the air horns kicked in a second later with the blast.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy with the horn that came on my 1LT, heard the ECO manual uses a single tone horn as part of its weight savings.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Happy with the horn that came on my 1LT, heard the ECO manual uses a single tone horn as part of its weight savings.


Yep, and it is not very loud either, since they removed the low tone. I installed Hella Supertone horns.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Merc6 has a writeup on installing a dual-tone horn from the Caddy ATS, part of his build thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/84457-merc6-build-thread.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Merc6 has a writeup on installing a dual-tone horn from the Caddy ATS, part of his build thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/84457-merc6-build-thread.html


Can't see the link (AG app redirect from ****). My ATS horns were a 90% bolt up as the electrical connections were GM. My only mod was adding the Eco horn bracket to the ATS one after bending it as they mount differently from ours. Horn is located under drivers headlight and you can get away with not undoing the bottom pop it's as you are only working on the drivers side. I went with both to also delete the snorkel in front of the condenser.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Off topic once again 

Anyways, I'm thinking about throwing a horn set in the cruze and mounting the horns in the back.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

loganste123 said:


> Off topic once again
> 
> Anyways, I'm thinking about throwing a horn set in the cruze and mounting the horns in the back.


I put the air horns in the trunk and they sounded fine. Of course it was a '65 Corvair.


----------

